# Koeman to Arsenal?



## sawtooth (May 8, 2016)

Word on the street is that Koeman will join Arsenal in 12 months time.

Not a bad shout if that turns out to be true.


----------



## USER1999 (May 9, 2016)

Please no. Any one else, or its just more of the same conservative, risk averse, boring, repetitive footy, guaranteed fourth place every year.

Tuchel please.


----------



## sawtooth (May 9, 2016)

murphthemog said:



			Please no. Any one else, or its just more of the same conservative, risk averse, boring, repetitive footy, guaranteed fourth place every year.

Tuchel please.
		
Click to expand...

j

Boring, repetitive football?  You're joking right?

I wouldn't mind Koeman at all , he has done a great job with limited resources. Coped really well with Soton selling some of their best players last few seasons.

Simone is my preferred choice though.


----------



## chrisd (May 9, 2016)

He must be past his best, never a PL player any more surely?


----------



## jp5 (May 9, 2016)

Can't see it happening, think Wenger will sign an extension. 

No reason for the board to take a risk on a new manager when the current one delivers all they desire.


----------



## pbrown7582 (May 9, 2016)

sawtooth said:



			j

Boring, repetitive football?  You're joking right?

I wouldn't mind Koeman at all , he has done a great job with limited resources. Coped really well with Soton selling some of their best players last few seasons.

Simone is my preferred choice though.
		
Click to expand...

Surely Simone doesn't fit the Arsenal way?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 9, 2016)

pbrown7582 said:



			Surely Simone doesn't fit the Arsenal way?
		
Click to expand...

Because he wins titles


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 9, 2016)

Simeone would be too confrontational for Arsenal. I can't see that happening. Koeman would be a good fit at Arsenal but would he be prepared to wait a year and as we know a lot can happen in a year. If another club comes in he may go this summer. Everton for one will be, hopefully, looking for a manager and they may offer him more to spend than Southampton are able. New owners, a good but under performing team, a war chest to spend. We could sell it to him as another stepping stone up the ladder.


----------



## USER1999 (May 9, 2016)

It'll probably be an internal promotion, with wenger moving upstairs. Probably Bould or Jonkers. 
Or, it will still be Wenger. 

Either way, it'll be more of the same.


----------



## MegaSteve (May 9, 2016)

Great, great manager but time to move on rather than up methinks...


----------



## One Planer (May 9, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Because he wins titles 

Click to expand...

Comes to something when Arsenal are being heckled by Liverpool fans about winning titles :rofl:


----------



## freddielong (May 9, 2016)

I don't see it Wenger will sign an extension and then retire. Don't see why they would replace Wenger with Koeman  just a poor copy Imho.


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 9, 2016)

sawtooth said:



			j

Boring, repetitive football?  You're joking right?

I wouldn't mind Koeman at all , he has done a great job with limited resources. Coped really well with Soton selling some of their best players last few seasons.

*Simone is my preferred choice though.*

Click to expand...

You couldn't make it up.  Classenal fans regularly had a pop at Chelsea and their fans because of Mourinho's supposed lack of class, yet would like the mini-Mourinho currently serving a touchline ban for getting another ball thrown onto the pitch as their next managerâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦  :rofl:


----------



## WillC (May 9, 2016)

pbrown7582 said:



			Surely Simone doesn't fit the Arsenal way?
		
Click to expand...

What is the 'Arsenal way' ? To me, how we play at the moment is the 'Wenger way'. Look at us under George Graham, that solid style is just as much the Arsenal way for me.

I would love Simeone, but think the board want another yes man, which he obviously wouldn't be.


----------



## pbrown7582 (May 9, 2016)

WillC said:



			What is the 'Arsenal way' ? To me, how we play at the moment is the 'Wenger way'. Look at us under George Graham, that solid style is just as much the Arsenal way for me.

I would love Simeone, but think the board want another yes man, which he obviously wouldn't be.
		
Click to expand...


BIM above sums it up nicely....


----------



## Papas1982 (May 9, 2016)

murphthemog said:



			Please no. Any one else, or its just more of the same conservative, risk averse, boring, repetitive footy, guaranteed fourth place every year.

Tuchel please.
		
Click to expand...

Pall I can say is I hope the arsenal board feel the same way as you. He can stay at saints as long as he likes. The blokes class. He's beaten every single team in the league since he took over us. Including all of the supposed big teams these season.


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 9, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			You couldn't make it up.  Classenal fans regularly had a pop at Chelsea and their fans because of Mourinho's supposed lack of class, yet would like the mini-Mourinho currently serving a touchline ban for getting another ball thrown onto the pitch as their next managerâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦  :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Still an improvement.

Throwing an extra ball on is better than other ball-boy shenanigans, I could mention.


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 9, 2016)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Simeone would be too confrontational for Arsenal. I can't see that happening. Koeman would be a good fit at Arsenal but would he be prepared to wait a year and as we know a lot can happen in a year. If another club comes in he may go this summer. Everton for one will be, hopefully, looking for a manager and they may offer him more to spend than Southampton are able. New owners, a good but under performing team, a war chest to spend. We could sell it to him as another stepping stone up the ladder.
		
Click to expand...

You may offer more of a war chest than Southampton, but they have a production line of good players. 

Dont get me wrong, EFC also bring many good players through, but Soton are unsurpassd, recently. Might have a bearing on it.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (May 9, 2016)

Surely though what Leicester have achieved this season puts to bed the arguement that a player/manager has to move to a big club to get anywhere/thing?
Why then would he want to leave a club that is doing well?


----------



## MegaSteve (May 9, 2016)

Simeone, for me, falls into the category of be careful for what you wish for...

I was hoping Arsenal were going to make a real go of luring Pochettino away from the spuds but it looks like he's staying put... Think he will eventually end up in Spain... So, maybe not a long term prospect...


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 9, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			You may offer more of a war chest than Southampton, but they have a production line of good players. 

Dont get me wrong, EFC also bring many good players through, but Soton are unsurpassd, recently. Might have a bearing on it.
		
Click to expand...

I was very careful in my wording so as not to offend Southampton fans. That club has been brilliant in how it has been run, brought players through, league position etc. I think Everton are comparable but I would argue but we seem a little more willing to splash some cash whereas Southampton have not. That may well be a financial pair play thing but does that mean that he may have plateaued at Southampton. Their owner is uber rich but the record signing is around Â£12m. I would accept that a move to us is perhaps a sideways one but if sold to him properly I would argue it is on the upward curve rather than a level move. He may want his next move to be at a significantly larger club but if there is not a job available at one then it is up to the owners at Everton to sell the club to him.


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 9, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Still an improvement.

Throwing an extra ball on is better than other ball-boy shenanigans, I could mention.

Click to expand...

What, you mean the other ball boy who posted on Facebook pre-game that he was going to do what he did and then cried like a baby when Hazard kicked the ball (not him) in order to try & get on with the game?  Got exactly what he deserved under the circumstances as far as I'm concerned and should never have received an apology later.


----------



## TheDiablo (May 9, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			What, you mean the other ball boy who posted on Facebook pre-game that he was going to do what he did and then *cried like a baby* when Hazard kicked the ball (not him) in order to try & get on with the game?  Got exactly what he deserved under the circumstances as far as I'm concerned and should never have received an apology later.
		
Click to expand...








And the ball boy was definitely also in the wrong, but only Chelsea fans can condone kicking a child, which is inexcusable for any 'man' in any situation (possibly barring self defence)


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 9, 2016)

TheDiablo said:



			And the ball boy was definitely also in the wrong, but only Chelsea fans can condone kicking a child, which is inexcusable for any 'man' in any situation (possibly barring self defence)
		
Click to expand...

Perhaps you need to check your facts?  As was quite clearly proven by the video, and acknowledged by those writing and commentating on it, the child wasn't kicked, the ball was.   Still never let the truth get in the way of an opportunity to have a sly dig, eh.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 9, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			Perhaps you need to check your facts?  As was quite clearly proven by the video, and acknowledged by those writing and commentating on it, the child wasn't kicked, the ball was.   Still never let the truth get in the way of an opportunity to have a sly dig, eh. 

Click to expand...

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=sd38KUjmOho

Whilst the toe prob connects with the ball Hazard still connects with the ballboy

No doubt Hazard didn't intend to put the full kick on the ballboy and the ballboy himself was being stupid but the video still shows contact was made with the ballboy 

It was clearly a stupid incident from all sides and the red card and ban was the correct punishment 

But he was a kid ? A stupid kid but to say he got what he deserved and didn't deserve an apology from a grown man who clearly made contact with him ?


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 9, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			Perhaps you need to check your facts?  As was quite clearly proven by the video, and acknowledged by those writing and commentating on it, the child wasn't kicked, the ball was.   Still never let the truth get in the way of an opportunity to have a sly dig, eh. 

Click to expand...

Don't rise to it mate,you're only helping them improve their post count. 

As for Koeman to Arsenal,personally I think it would be a good move by Arsenal.


----------



## jp5 (May 9, 2016)

Need to have a word with yourself if you think kicking at a kid is acceptable.


----------



## richy (May 9, 2016)

TheDiablo said:









And the ball boy was definitely also in the wrong, but only Chelsea fans can condone kicking a child, which is inexcusable for any 'man' in any situation (possibly barring self defence)
		
Click to expand...

I'll bet if it was a bloke lying on top of the ball Hazard wouldn't of went anywhere near him. Says more about him as a man than anything.


----------



## Fish (May 9, 2016)

Bejeezus, a Gooners and Koeman thread turns into old stuff and digs at Chelsea, who let the riff raff back in :mmm:


----------



## SaintHacker (May 9, 2016)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I was very careful in my wording so as not to offend Southampton fans. That club has been brilliant in how it has been run, brought players through, league position etc. I think Everton are comparable but I would argue but we seem a little more willing to splash some cash whereas Southampton have not. That may well be a financial pair play thing but does that mean that he may have plateaued at Southampton. Their owner is uber rich but the record signing is around Â£12m. I would accept that a move to us is perhaps a sideways one but if sold to him properly I would argue it is on the upward curve rather than a level move. He may want his next move to be at a significantly larger club but if there is not a job available at one then it is up to the owners at Everton to sell the club to him.
		
Click to expand...

Sideways move? Have you even looked at the league table this season?:rofl:

My personal opinion is the Koeman is going nowhere for a while, we've just had Van Dijk sign a new 6 year contract and are hoping Wanyama will sign an extension this summer. Rumour round here is that RK is being offered an improved contract with a big guaranteed summer war chest


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 9, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			What, you mean the other ball boy who posted on Facebook pre-game that he was going to do what he did and then cried like a baby when Hazard kicked the ball (not him) in order to try & get on with the game?  Got exactly what he deserved under the circumstances as far as I'm concerned and should never have received an apology later.
		
Click to expand...

Whoops, that throw-away comment soon escalated.


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 9, 2016)

SaintHacker said:



			Sideways move? Have you even looked at the league table this season?:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Soton are finishing the season great, but I still think that Everton's squad has been mis-managed this season, and should be 4-5 places higher. Everton are historically a bigger club than Soton, but to your average foreigner, they wont see much difference. To an English player offered the same deal at both clubs, I think most would still pick the blues.


----------



## TheDiablo (May 9, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Soton are finishing the season great, but I still think that Everton's squad has been mis-managed this season, and should be 4-5 places higher. Everton are historically a bigger club than Soton, but to your average foreigner, they wont see much difference. To an English player offered the same deal at both clubs, I think most would still pick the blues.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not sure I agree. I think you need to factor in the age of footballers and what Everton have done in their lifetime. As an example, I'm 28 so would be entering the second half of my career as a footballer, earning weekly what I really get in a year. Offered the exact same deal and likelihood of playing, I'd lean toward Southampton. Better stadium, better facilities. Upwardly progressive over the last 5 years. 

Of course Everton are a great club with a rich history, but so are Nottm Forest. Achievements in my memory are very similar to Southampton. 

Koeman to Everton would be sideways. Nothing to gain and a lot to lose by making that move imo.

1 more good year and I think he would be a good fit at arsenal


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 9, 2016)

TheDiablo said:



			I'm not sure I agree. I think you need to factor in the age of footballers and what Everton have done in their lifetime. As an example, I'm 28 so would be entering the second half of my career as a footballer, earning weekly what I really get in a year. Offered the exact same deal and likelihood of playing, I'd lean toward Southampton. Better stadium, better facilities. Upwardly progressive over the last 5 years. 

Of course Everton are a great club with a rich history, but so are Nottm Forest. Achievements in my memory are very similar to Southampton. 

Koeman to Everton would be sideways. Nothing to gain and a lot to lose by making that move imo.

1 more good year and I think he would be a good fit at arsenal
		
Click to expand...

Dont get me wrong, there isnt much in it.


----------



## Papas1982 (May 9, 2016)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I was very careful in my wording so as not to offend Southampton fans. That club has been brilliant in how it has been run, brought players through, league position etc. I think Everton are comparable but I would argue but we seem a little more willing to splash some cash whereas Southampton have not. That may well be a financial pair play thing but does that mean that he may have plateaued at Southampton. Their owner is uber rich but the record signing is around Â£12m. I would accept that a move to us is perhaps a sideways one but if sold to him properly I would argue it is on the upward curve rather than a level move. He may want his next move to be at a significantly larger club but if there is not a job available at one then it is up to the owners at Everton to sell the club to him.
		
Click to expand...

I think the clubs are pretty equal in comparison tbf. Think other than Lukaku you've spent nothing over Â£15 or so. Just like us. Not entirely sure how you'd sell the upward curve your on when you've finished bottom half and we've maybe got Europe? I agree your new owners could have a bearing. But I think they'd need to offer some pretty big carrots to tempt him in a years time. 

Koeman wont leave this season. He's said he'll discuss a contract in summer. Which I don't think he'll sign. But he point blank refused the Holland job as said he's doesn't break contracts. Now if bar a came along maybe he'd change his mind.


----------



## sawtooth (May 9, 2016)

Papas1982 said:



			I think the clubs are pretty equal in comparison tbf. Think other than Lukaku you've spent nothing over Â£15 or so. Just like us. Not entirely sure how you'd sell the upward curve your on when you've finished bottom half and we've maybe got Europe? I agree your new owners could have a bearing. But I think they'd need to offer some pretty big carrots to tempt him in a years time. 

Koeman wont leave this season. He's said he'll discuss a contract in summer. Which I don't think he'll sign. But he point blank refused the Holland job as said he's doesn't break contracts. Now if bar a came along maybe he'd change his mind.
		
Click to expand...

Wasn't he snubbed on a previous occasion and that's why he wouldn't take the Holland job if offered it? If he doesn't sign a contract this Summer with Soton then he probably could be off in 12 mths and maybe what I heard over the weekend could be true.


----------



## Papas1982 (May 9, 2016)

sawtooth said:



			Wasn't he snubbed on a previous occasion and that's why he wouldn't take the Holland job if offered it? If he doesn't sign a contract this Summer with Soton then he probably could be off in 12 mths and maybe what I heard over the weekend could be true.
		
Click to expand...

Going to arsenal would t surprise me. 
He was overlooked previously, but has said he'd still like to manage Holland. But hadn't broken a contract as a manger yet and doesn't intend to.


----------



## sawtooth (May 9, 2016)

When is his contract up?


----------



## Papas1982 (May 9, 2016)

sawtooth said:



			When is his contract up?
		
Click to expand...

12 months left. So going to you would make sense. Although he confirmed talks planned in close season.


----------



## sawtooth (May 9, 2016)

Papas1982 said:



			12 months left. So going to you would make sense. Although he confirmed talks planned in close season.
		
Click to expand...

I'd take no pleasure in poaching your manager , if he comes he comes. But he may well sit down and have talks and may even sign a new deal but as is often the case with players, there are likely to be escape clauses. We all know how it works nowadays, if his country comes calling or if he gets a call from a particular club or big enough offer etc.....

Would that count as breaking a contract? Probably not.


----------



## pbrown7582 (May 10, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Whoops, that throw-away comment soon escalated.

Click to expand...

Troublemaker!


----------



## Fish (May 10, 2016)

pbrown7582 said:



			Troublemaker! 

Click to expand...

Wouldn't expect anything less from him, starts something then runs for cover :smirk:


----------



## Tongo (May 10, 2016)

SaintHacker said:



			Sideways move? Have you even looked at the league table this season?:rofl:

My personal opinion is the Koeman is going nowhere for a while, we've just had Van Dijk sign a new 6 year contract and are hoping Wanyama will sign an extension this summer. Rumour round here is that RK is being offered an improved contract with a big guaranteed summer war chest
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, I'm finding the chat about Everton amusing. Another club who thinks they are bigger than they really are. Times have changed, clubs have been overtaken in the pecking order.


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 10, 2016)

pbrown7582 said:



			Troublemaker! 

Click to expand...

In fairness to LB, I think you'll find that was meâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦ 

Still, having been suitably chastened by the great and the good of the forum, I went away and had a word with myself and found this in the process;

http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/football/news/why-people-kicking-chelsea-over-eden-1555651

Sums the whole incident up far more succinctly than I ever could, and confirms I won't be changing my opinion about Charlie Morgan anytime soon.


----------



## Fish (May 10, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			In fairness to LB, I think you'll find that was meâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦ 

Still, having been suitably chastened by the great and the good of the forum, I went away and had a word with myself and found this in the process;

http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/football/news/why-people-kicking-chelsea-over-eden-1555651

Sums the whole incident up far more succinctly than I ever could, and confirms I won't be changing my opinion about Charlie Morgan anytime soon.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah but we live in a leftie, tree hugging, claim society, nansy pansy country now where the facts of the matter, or the over egging of minor facts like calling him a child, are in this case, a nonsense.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 10, 2016)

Tongo said:



			Yeah, I'm finding the chat about Everton amusing. Another club who thinks they are bigger than they really are. Times have changed, clubs have been overtaken in the pecking order.
		
Click to expand...

What defines the status of a club? As the only team we've been compared to on this thread is Soton and compared to them we're massive, 2 good seasons under Koeman and one FA Cup win some time back doesn't compare with Evertons history, 
Compare anything you like!
No Everton fan has claimed to be a big Club, but are on the fringes of 4-6 over recent years, last 2 seasons have been shocking, currently I'd put us as no better than top 10.
Are Leicester now a big Club because they've won 1 league title in their history? Or are Chelsea now a mid table team after 1 bad season?


----------



## Tongo (May 10, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			What defines the status of a club? As the only team we've been compared to on this thread is Soton and compared to them we're massive, 2 good seasons under Koeman and one FA Cup win some time back doesn't compare with Evertons history, 
Compare anything you like!
No Everton fan has claimed to be a big Club, but are on the fringes of 4-6 over recent years, last 2 seasons have been shocking, currently I'd put us as no better than top 10.
Are Leicester now a big Club because they've won 1 league title in their history? Or are Chelsea now a mid table team after 1 bad season?
		
Click to expand...

What is massive? Attendance? Cos Sunderland had 47000 in at the weekend and Newcastle regularly attract bigger crowds than Saints. 
So what about history? Forest won the league and two European Cups compared to Saints FA Cup. And then there's Villa. What difference does that make to the here and now? Nothing. 

At this moment in time Saints and Everton are on the same level, regardless of anything else.


----------



## Papas1982 (May 10, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			What defines the status of a club? As the only team we've been compared to on this thread is Soton and compared to them we're massive, 2 good seasons under Koeman and one FA Cup win some time back doesn't compare with Evertons history, 
Compare anything you like!
No Everton fan has claimed to be a big Club, but are on the fringes of 4-6 over recent years, last 2 seasons have been shocking, currently I'd put us as no better than top 10.
Are Leicester now a big Club because they've won 1 league title in their history? Or are Chelsea now a mid table team after 1 bad season?
		
Click to expand...

Oh oh, history. Must be a Liverpool thing 

persoanlly, with the money that's flooding the premier league. I think that things could change. And that it will be a case of the top 4/5 theN the rest. Leicester whilst having a good bit of pr, realistically aren't gonna see their status change too much in one season imo. Players destined for saints, West Ham, Everton etc may now go there. But the big clubs will still be ahead of them. 

For me I'd say Everton and saints are equally as appealing to players. Both can be sold differently, yes we had a spell away from the league. But since our return have been on an upward curve and are showing a consistent attempt at European football. Everton for their good seasons aiming at top 5-6 have had plenty of blips too. I'd hazard a guess that since the pl started you've averaged no better than 10th. You had plenty of seasons fighting relegation with us in the early 90's. So a player in his 20's now, isn't gonna care to much about your history, much like they wouldn't about Leeds, forest or villas. 

For me, it just doesn't make sense to go to you. Stay with us another year and as long as we finish mid table or above with good football, it'll not harm his rep. Go to you and he'd need to get cl footy to enhance it.


----------



## Fish (May 10, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			What defines the status of a club? As the only team we've been compared to on this thread is Soton and compared to them we're massive, 2 good seasons under Koeman and one FA Cup win some time back doesn't compare with Evertons history, 
Compare anything you like!
No Everton fan has claimed to be a big Club, but are on the fringes of 4-6 over recent years, last 2 seasons have been shocking, currently I'd put us as no better than top 10.
Are Leicester now a big Club because they've won 1 league title in their history? Or are Chelsea now a mid table team after 1 bad season?
		
Click to expand...

This is a whole new thread/topic, your noisy neighbours will obviously go on about history, even though their creating very little lately and so that is becoming diluted over time, on that basis, is Nottingham Forest STILL a big club, if not, over what time does a previous big club (any) lose that standing, if at all?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 10, 2016)

Tongo said:



			What is massive? Attendance? Cos Sunderland had 47000 in at the weekend and Newcastle regularly attract bigger crowds than Saints. 
So what about history? Forest won the league and two European Cups compared to Saints FA Cup. And then there's Villa. What difference does that make to the here and now? Nothing. 

At this moment in time Saints and Everton are on the same level, regardless of anything else.
		
Click to expand...

You're the one finding talk about Everton amusing, can't you tell us what defined massive or big.
Maybe we shoukd contact the FA and get Blackburn back in the PL.
History is the foundations a Club is built on, we may continue to decline and get relegated in the next few seasons, I'm not the one laughing at other Clubs,


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 10, 2016)

Fish said:



			This is a whole new thread/topic, your noisy neighbours will obviously go on about history, even though their creating very little lately and so that is becoming diluted over time, on that basis, is Nottingham Forest STILL a big club, if not, over what time does a previous big club (any) lose that standing, if at all?
		
Click to expand...

So in reverse, how long does a club need to have continued success to be included, one or two good or bad seasons doesn't define a Club.


----------



## Hobbit (May 10, 2016)

If we're talking about who is a big club and who is equal to who, I'd equate Everton with Villa. Villa are a prime example of a top half club that has been badly managed... oh, that sounds similar to Everton too. For me, Everton have a choice to make. Carry on as is, and risk a Villa-esq demise, or wake up to the fact they have some good players and a lousy manager. There's no reason, apart from Martinez, why Everton can't be compared with Soton


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 10, 2016)

Papas1982 said:



			Oh oh, history. Must be a Liverpool thing 

persoanlly, with the money that's flooding the premier league. I think that things could change. And that it will be a case of the top 4/5 theN the rest. Leicester whilst having a good bit of pr, realistically aren't gonna see their status change too much in one season imo. Players destined for saints, West Ham, Everton etc may now go there. But the big clubs will still be ahead of them. 

For me I'd say Everton and saints are equally as appealing to players. Both can be sold differently, yes we had a spell away from the league. But since our return have been on an upward curve and are showing a consistent attempt at European football. Everton for their good seasons aiming at top 5-6 have had plenty of blips too. *I'd hazard a guess that since the pl started you've averaged no better than 10th.* You had plenty of seasons fighting relegation with us in the early 90's. So a player in his 20's now, isn't gonna care to much about your history, much like they wouldn't about Leeds, forest or villas. 

For me, it just doesn't make sense to go to you. Stay with us another year and as long as we finish mid table or above with good football, it'll not harm his rep. Go to you and he'd need to get cl footy to enhance it.
		
Click to expand...

As of today with 2 games to go we sit in 6th overall since it's inception, only 7 Clubs have played every season (Villa were one of them)

If we are comparing recent times then absolutely Soton are performing better and are currently a better team, but as previously discussed the difficulty is defining what is a big club, Arsenal get a lot of stick for constantly finishing 4th, I would be over the moon for Everton to do that, success is only relevant to each Club, Martinez may lose his job, but this season we've reached 2 Cup Semi finals and could finish top ten, if we win our last 2 games, (Sunderland and Norwich) possible and Chelsea lose there last 2 (Liverpool and Leicester) possible, we would finish above them, does that make us a bigger club? no, not in a million,  a few seasons does not define a Club.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 10, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			If we're talking about who is a big club and who is equal to who, I'd equate Everton with Villa. Villa are a prime example of a top half club that has been badly managed... oh, that sounds similar to Everton too. For me, Everton have a choice to make. Carry on as is, and risk a Villa-esq demise, or wake up to the fact they have some good players and a lousy manager. There's no reason, apart from Martinez, why Everton can't be compared with Soton
		
Click to expand...

if Boro next season reach 2 Cup semi-finals and finish top ten, will you consider yourselves badly managed?


----------



## Papas1982 (May 10, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			As of today with 2 games to go we sit in 6th overall since it's inception, only 7 Clubs have played every season (Villa were one of them)

If we are comparing recent times then absolutely Soton are performing better and are currently a better team, but as previously discussed the difficulty is defining what is a big club, Arsenal get a lot of stick for constantly finishing 4th, I would be over the moon for Everton to do that, success is only relevant to each Club, Martinez may lose his job, but this season we've reached 2 Cup Semi finals and could finish top ten, if we win our last 2 games, (Sunderland and Norwich) possible and Chelsea lose there last 2 (Liverpool and Leicester) possible, we would finish above them, does that make us a bigger club? no, not in a million,  a few seasons does not define a Club.
		
Click to expand...

Where do you get the average sixth from? Is that from total points accumulated? Obviously being a mainstay will help that. But could that not be countered by the fact that as of next season, 6 teams will have been mainstay. And your bottom of that pile?

i mean average finishing position. From what I can see since it started, your average finish is 11th. Ours is probably 16.5.....

my point being that whilst I accept you have a greater pedigree from before my lifetime. When a player or manager is considering a move. One big signing Lukaku (who would happily leave), you've done little more than us and would simply a sideways move as you said. And I can't see Koeman going for that.


----------



## Hobbit (May 10, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			if Boro next season reach 2 Cup semi-finals and finish top ten, will you consider yourselves badly managed?
		
Click to expand...

So you're happy with Martinez, and what he's achieved with your team? Seems to me you've spent most of the season saying he needs to go. Are you now saying you were way off the mark and want to keep him?

As for the Boro, if they avoid relegation I'll be happy. They don't score enough goals, and against Prem defences they'll score even less. Equally, against Prem attacks they'll concede more.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 10, 2016)

Papas1982 said:



			Where do you get the average sixth from? Is that from total points accumulated? Obviously being a mainstay will help that. But could that not be countered by the fact that as of next season, 6 teams will have been mainstay. And your bottom of that pile?

i mean average finishing position. From what I can see since it started, your average finish is 11th. Ours is probably 16.5.....

my point being that whilst I accept you have a greater pedigree from before my lifetime. When a player or manager is considering a move. One big signing Lukaku (who would happily leave), you've done little more than us and would simply a sideways move as you said. And I can't see Koeman going for that.
		
Click to expand...

6th is overall points total, 10th points per games

http://www.myfootballfacts.com/All-TimePremierLeagueTable1992-93to2010-11.html

I'm not interested in Koeman and actually see it more of a slight on you's if he graciously gives you one more season before moving to Arsenal, I'd say thanks but no thanks, why should anyone else show loyalty at the Club if he's not.

I was more reacting to Everton being laughed at.


----------



## Papas1982 (May 10, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			6th is overall points total, 10th points per games

http://www.myfootballfacts.com/All-TimePremierLeagueTable1992-93to2010-11.html

I'm not interested in Koeman and actually see it more of a slight on you's if he graciously gives you one more season before moving to Arsenal, I'd say thanks but no thanks, why should anyone else show loyalty at the Club if he's not.

I was more reacting to Everton being laughed at.
		
Click to expand...

I don't think he's doing us a slight. He has a contract. If he honours that and leaves. No problem imo. Much better than Pinocchio hawking himself at any club showing a remote interest whilst with us. 

I dont think Everton are laughable at all. I think they struggled being one of the last old school clubs owned by a fan. If you could get a modern stadium you could easily take Spurs place as I'd consider you a bigger club than them. But in modern times when cash is king. I fear you could easily fall back to mid table. Which is where your points  have you. I think all the extra billions is gonna mean that unless you're part of the top 4, players will simply sign for who pays the best.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 10, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			So you're happy with Martinez, and what he's achieved with your team? Seems to me you've spent most of the season saying he needs to go. Are you now saying you were way off the mark and want to keep him?

As for the Boro, if they avoid relegation I'll be happy. They don't score enough goals, and against Prem defences they'll score even less. Equally, against Prem attacks they'll concede more.
		
Click to expand...

No mate, Martinez has took us backwards imo, and that's my pointy success in the PL is all relative to the Club, I like to think I'm quite honest and neutral when it comes to football and when Martinez took over Moyes had us reasonably comfortable in top 6-8 over recent years, Martinez got us 5th with appoints total that would've guaranteed CL football every other PL Season to date and enough for runners-up a few times, last 2 seasons everyone has gone on about our squad and potential to go to the next level and challenge 4-6 and we've gone backwards.
Lots of clubs are improving and it's becoming hard but I still expect with the players and set up to be 8th at minimum and challenging above.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 10, 2016)

Papas1982 said:



			I don't think he's doing us a slight. He has a contract. If he honours that and leaves. No problem imo. Much better than Pinocchio hawking himself at any club showing a remote interest whilst with us. 

I dont think Everton are laughable at all. I think they struggled being one of the last old school clubs owned by a fan. If you could get a modern stadium you could easily take Spurs place as I'd consider you a bigger club than them. But in modern times when cash is king. I fear you could easily fall back to mid table. Which is where your points  have you. I think all the extra billions is gonna mean that unless you're part of the top 4, players will simply sign for who pays the best.
		
Click to expand...

We had the issue with Moyes, everyone knew he was replacing Ferguson but he denied it and said he would have talks at the end of his contract, players whose contracts were due were then asking for the same deal and it unsettled the squad.

Players wouldn't commit as they didn't know if the manager was staying or not, what if Koeman spends millions on players who the next manager doesn't rate?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 10, 2016)

The sands are definitely shifting in terms of club size. Look at West Ham, Stoke, Southampton and see where they are compared to recent history. No question, any difference between Everton and Southampton is marginal, certainly based on the last couple of years where the Saints league position has been superior. The slight edge Everton have to sell Koeman is that Southamptons buying and selling policy seems pretty stable at a certain level. Everton have a new owner who is willing to splash some cash plus he will either have a spine of Stones, Barkley and Lukaku to work with or alternatively he will get an even bigger wad of cash to spend from the sale of one maybe two of these. That may tempt him. Otherwise, in terms of current squad, stadium size (not quality), training facilities, youth policy, there is little between them. Everton's history is deeper but I accept that means little to a new generation or to an overseas person.


----------



## Papas1982 (May 10, 2016)

Lord Tyrion said:



			The sands are definitely shifting in terms of club size. Look at West Ham, Stoke, Southampton and see where they are compared to recent history. No question, any difference between Everton and Southampton is marginal, certainly based on the last couple of years where the Saints league position has been superior. The slight edge Everton have to sell Koeman is that Southamptons buying and selling policy seems pretty stable at a certain level. Everton have a new owner who is willing to splash some cash plus he will either have a spine of Stones, Barkley and Lukaku to work with or alternatively he will get an even bigger wad of cash to spend from the sale of one maybe two of these. That may tempt him. Otherwise, in terms of current squad, stadium size (not quality), training facilities, youth policy, there is little between them. Everton's history is deeper but I accept that means little to a new generation or to an overseas person.
		
Click to expand...

Has the new owner actually said anything about funds yet? The whispering in the newspapaers transfer talks are certainly more about those three players leaving. Not forming a spine. 

I'm quite happy with our spine of Forster, Van Dijyk, wanyama and pelle. I genuinely see our squad as better than evertons. Although accept that Barkley and Lukaku are better than what we have. I wouldn't put any others in the starting line up. 

I think Martinez number is up. But, I wouldn't put a penny on Koeman leaving for you. Simply as I don't see you offer him enough of a profile raise. 

Out of curiosity, before Koeman was mentioned on here. Who had you considered for Martinez replacement?


----------



## Papas1982 (May 10, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			We had the issue with Moyes, everyone knew he was replacing Ferguson but he denied it and said he would have talks at the end of his contract, players whose contracts were due were then asking for the same deal and it unsettled the squad.

Players wouldn't commit as they didn't know if the manager was staying or not, what if Koeman spends millions on players who the next manager doesn't rate?
		
Click to expand...

koeman, Pinocchio and whoever next. Signings aren't fully down to them. We have a whole team devoted to signings. Our scouting team is superb. Ask Spurs, they nicked our scout as well as manager. 

Koeman an was actually signed to help get pelle and tadic to join. All new managers that come in what their own players. But they have to work with what the squad has. If Koeman spends 60m this season. We perform like we have and then he leaves. 

If if the next manager comes in and does worse, that won't be due to Koeman making bad signings, that'll be down to the new man failing.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 10, 2016)

Not popular with many I suspect but if Newcastle go down then I think Benitez would be a good fit. It would suit all parties. I think there is more chance of that then Koeman. I happen to agree that he is unlikely to come to us, he will want his next move to be a bigger step up, but it doesn't mean we can't want it or hope for it.

I think Lukaku will definitely go but that will bring Â£50-Â£60m in. Stones is also a probable but only on our terms as he is on a long contract and we don't have to sell him. Expect us to hold out for Â£35-Â£40 for him, and no he is not worth that. That cash plus the expected spend of the new owner will give a new manager a healthy war chest. 

I don't think we need major work. A bit of Rafa or Ronald organisation will go a long way plus some additions in key roles. Two decent strikers instead of one would be a simple step forward but I think the gist of the squad is solid. Perhaps Ronald could bring Forster and Van Dijyk with him. You wouldn't mind would you?


----------



## Papas1982 (May 10, 2016)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Not popular with many I suspect but if Newcastle go down then I think Benitez would be a good fit. It would suit all parties. I think there is more chance of that then Koeman. I happen to agree that he is unlikely to come to us, he will want his next move to be a bigger step up, but it doesn't mean we can't want it or hope for it.

I think Lukaku will definitely go but that will bring Â£50-Â£60m in. Stones is also a probable but only on our terms as he is on a long contract and we don't have to sell him. Expect us to hold out for Â£35-Â£40 for him, and no he is not worth that. That cash plus the expected spend of the new owner will give a new manager a healthy war chest. 

I don't think we need major work. A bit of Rafa or Ronald organisation will go a long way plus some additions in key roles. Two decent strikers instead of one would be a simple step forward but I think the gist of the squad is solid. Perhaps Ronald could bring Forster and Van Dijyk with him. You wouldn't mind would you?
		
Click to expand...

Yeah we like selling to Liverpool clubs, we can throw them in together for say Â£80m, both on big contracts. Would go with my blessing lol

I agree re Rafa. But can't see the fans accepting him at all. I think Martinez is a good attacking coach, but he loved of the first season of you still remembering how to defend. 

So, if we agree Koeman unlikely, and Rafa unwelcome. Who next? Apparently Pardew is the greatest manager of all time? Or maybe follow on from Martinez with Loudrup or Rodgers?


----------



## TheDiablo (May 10, 2016)

Fish said:



			Yeah but we live in a leftie, tree hugging, claim society, nansy pansy country now where the facts of the matter, or the over egging of *minor facts like calling him a child, are in this case, a nonsense.*

Click to expand...


So should Adam Johnson be excused because its a minor fact that she was child and nearly of age of consent? Just interested where the line is drawn on child abuse.

Absolutely no argument that the kid is a little brat. Doesn't excuse an act of violence by a man against a child though.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 10, 2016)

Papas - Good question. Having lived through Pardew managing in Newcastle I can confirm I would not want him near my club. He is repeating the same boom and bust at Palace but has yet to start upsetting the fans as well at this stage. After Martinez the club may be a little wary of gambling with another manager of a similar background. If not then Eddie Howe at Bournemouth would be worth a punt. If we want to go more established and Benitez is out then it becomes a more difficult one. Mark Hughes was mentioned recently. I'm not sure why he would leave Stoke, perhaps similar arguments to the Southampton discussion, unless his salary there is not great but he has done a good job at most clubs, QPR being the obvious black spot but that there may have been more to that mess than just him. After that you are in the realms of the overseas manager and I don't know enough about those other than the big ones to give a judgement. Luckily the PL is a big draw to managers, nice pay packets, so I am sure various agents are speaking to the club now trying to get their man a job. There could be names that we would never think of who want a lift on the gravy train.


----------



## Papas1982 (May 10, 2016)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Papas - Good question. Having lived through Pardew managing in Newcastle I can confirm I would not want him near my club. He is repeating the same boom and bust at Palace but has yet to start upsetting the fans as well at this stage. After Martinez the club may be a little wary of gambling with another manager of a similar background. If not then Eddie Howe at Bournemouth would be worth a punt. If we want to go more established and Benitez is out then it becomes a more difficult one. Mark Hughes was mentioned recently. I'm not sure why he would leave Stoke, perhaps similar arguments to the Southampton discussion, unless his salary there is not great but he has done a good job at most clubs, QPR being the obvious black spot but that there may have been more to that mess than just him. After that you are in the realms of the overseas manager and I don't know enough about those other than the big ones to give a judgement. Luckily the PL is a big draw to managers, nice pay packets, so I am sure various agents are speaking to the club now trying to get their man a job. There could be names that we would never think of who want a lift on the gravy train.
		
Click to expand...

I actually saw Loew linked with the job, alongside PSG. I think the Prem and cash will mean that most big names venture here as Spain is monopolised by the big two. 

I like Howe. Although it could well be that bmouth is his little bubble that suits him as he struggled when he tried pastures new. Think Hughes is a good shout. Pardew will get more time at Palace being an extra player, plus he's not a puppet there like he was for Ashley.


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 10, 2016)

Fish said:



			Wouldn't expect anything less from him, starts something then runs for cover :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

Now, now Fishy.

Would I do that?

Seems like I've done it twice on this thread......:rofl:


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 10, 2016)

From World Champions to Everton? Yes please although I suspect his sights are higher. I guess we could put the same question to you if Koeman moves on as as we have agreed both clubs are in a similar position. One of the many rumours, it's that time of year, was De Boer from Ajax to Everton. I suspect both of us would take him as well. Who would you want in? Any good suggestions will be forwarded on.....


----------



## Papas1982 (May 10, 2016)

Lord Tyrion said:



			From World Champions to Everton? Yes please although I suspect his sights are higher. I guess we could put the same question to you if Koeman moves on as as we have agreed both clubs are in a similar position. One of the many rumours, it's that time of year, was De Boer from Ajax to Everton. I suspect both of us would take him as well. Who would you want in? Any good suggestions will be forwarded on.....
		
Click to expand...

Well as we won't need to worry till next season. It will depend who will be flavour of the month. I'd take mourinho if UTD still haven't signed him, Ranieri wasn't fancied by Leicester either. There aren't many names of out work that I fancy and feel our dilemma will be similar to yours as to who we can tempt. Both Rodgers and Martinez play high pace football that we try towards, but neither can sort a defence. Intl wise then I heard murmurings before Koeman about Cocu, but that may have just been lazy journalism.


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 10, 2016)

Lord Tyrion said:



			From World Champions to Everton? Yes please although I suspect his sights are higher. I guess we could put the same question to you if Koeman moves on as as we have agreed both clubs are in a similar position. One of the many rumours, it's that time of year, was De Boer from Ajax to Everton. I suspect both of us would take him as well. Who would you want in? Any good suggestions will be forwarded on.....
		
Click to expand...

Eddie Howe at Bournemouth said he was a blue as a kid - would you have him?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 11, 2016)

LB - I would have him whether he was a blue as a kid or not. I never get tied up in the whole former player, local lad, fan hysteria. Bill Shankly and Bob Paisley didn't do too badly for your boys and they had no link. Better to get someone decent than a fan who is average. Howe has done a good job at Bournemouth, very good. His team play a good brand of football, important, and he seems to be able to organise well. I like the idea of keeping a British manager where possible and Howe fits that. 

Would I take him over Benitez? Tougher question after the last couple of years.


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 11, 2016)

Lord Tyrion said:



			LB - I would have him whether he was a blue as a kid or not. I never get tied up in the whole former player, local lad, fan hysteria. Bill Shankly and Bob Paisley didn't do too badly for your boys and they had no link. Better to get someone decent than a fan who is average. Howe has done a good job at Bournemouth, very good. His team play a good brand of football, important, and he seems to be able to organise well. I like the idea of keeping a British manager where possible and Howe fits that. 

Would I take him over Benitez? Tougher question after the last couple of years.
		
Click to expand...

I know what you mean, I dont always buy into "he knows the club inside out" thing, but it can help. Other credentials are as important.

BTW Bob Paisley was at Anfield for over 50 years as player, trainer, bricklayer (built the dugouts himself) asst manager etc, so he did have a massive link before being a manager. Shankly didnt tough.:thup:


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 11, 2016)

I didn't know that. I know he was a Co Durham bloke but not being a red I did not know the full history.


----------



## pbrown7582 (May 11, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			I know what you mean, I dont always buy into "he knows the club inside out" thing, but it can help. Other credentials are as important.

BTW Bob Paisley was at Anfield for over 50 years as player, trainer, bricklayer (built the dugouts himself) asst manager etc, so he did have a massive link before being a manager. Shankly didnt tough.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

I can think of someone who left yous and did alright for himself.........


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 11, 2016)

pbrown7582 said:



			I can think of someone who left yous and did alright for himself......... 

Click to expand...

Yes, Mr. Busby was an ex. Liverpool stalwart and captain, and was offered our managers job, but didnt take it as the board picked the team in them days, as a lot of them did.

See, all your early success down to us, also. :thup:


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 11, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Yes, Mr. Busby was an ex. Liverpool stalwart and captain, and was offered our managers job, but didnt take it as the board picked the team in them days, as a lot of them did.

*See, all your early success down to us*, also. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

If it wasn't for Everton, there'd be no LPool........Fact


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 11, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			If it wasn't for Everton, there'd be no LPool........Fact 

Click to expand...

I dont think a club not being able to pay the rent, is a good basis for success.:whoo:


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 11, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			I dont think a club not being able to pay the rent, is a good basis for success.:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Still doesn't change the facts though


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 11, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			Still doesn't change the facts though 

Click to expand...

Why not, if no Everton - there still would have been a professional club formed in Liverpool as every major city and town in the UK formed football clubs over the years, with some cities even have 2 or 3.

We could have all been supporting Bootle now, though.:thup:


----------



## Fish (May 11, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Why not, if no Everton - there still would have been a professional club formed in Liverpool as every major city and town in the UK formed football clubs over the years, with some cities even have 2 or 3.

We could have all been supporting Bootle now, though.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Tranmere, come on you Rovers :thup:


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 11, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Why not, if no Everton - there still would have been a professional club formed in Liverpool as every major city and town in the UK formed football clubs over the years, with some cities even have 2 or 3.

We could have all been supporting Bootle now, though.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Now there's a team with a great history:thup:


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 11, 2016)

As a Saints fan, I'm trying to work out why Koeman would want to take a backward step and go to Everton  :mmm:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 11, 2016)

I can't see why Koeman would leave to go to Everton

I think Southampton and Everton are prob similar level clubs and both with the same aims and levels on expectation - top 8 with chances of European football 

If Koeman was to leave then a top 4 challenging club would be the next step - he could possibly move to Utd as opposed to Arsenal or even abroad to a Barce or Juve etc 

He has done very well at a good number of clubs - the one thing missing on the CV is the big club on the European stage.

Think Everton wouldn't go far wrong looking at another Dutchman - De Boer or even Cocu both moving to Everton would be a step forward


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 11, 2016)

drive4show said:



			As a Saints fan, I'm trying to work out why Koeman would want to take a backward step and go to Everton  :mmm:
		
Click to expand...

Gordon, Gordon, Gordon, he's not, we don't want him, ignore the pish on this thread


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 11, 2016)

Fish said:



			Tranmere, come on you Rovers :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Nar, couldn't support wools - although do have a soft spot for them.

Outside of Rangers, and any associated with extra-curricular activities, do you have any soft spots?


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 11, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			De Boer or even Cocu both moving to Everton would be a step forward
		
Click to expand...

Phil, you've spelled Coco the clown wrong, mate. :rofl:


----------



## Fish (May 11, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Nar, couldn't support wools - although do have a soft spot for them.

Outside of Rangers, and any associated with extra-curricular activities, do you have any soft spots? 

Click to expand...

Brentford


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 11, 2016)

I feel as though I should apologise at this stage. I had to check back but on page one, yes page one, I did state I thought that Wenger was unlikely to leave this year but I  would welcome Koeman at Everton. That was it, no rumour, no paper talk. He's a good manager. Relax Saints fans.


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 11, 2016)

Fish said:



			Brentford
		
Click to expand...

Never been to Brentford, are they Chelsea's local little brother?


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 11, 2016)




----------



## Fish (May 12, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Never been to Brentford, are they Chelsea's local little brother?
		
Click to expand...

Not really but when I couldn't go to the Bridge for various reasons I would go to Brentford, it was the same distance for me from West Hampstead so a few of us would meet up, we could then lend our support to them if they were playing against them scabby hoops :smirk: 

We've never really had a "little brother" type club that we've associated ourselves with, if anything we were closer to some clubs abroad, especially a couple of dutch ones who frequent a kind of "exchange" visit now & then, I've been over to a couple of Ajax Vs Feyenoord matches, unfortunately a close mate I used to go over with who's my age lost his fight with a serious illness recently and loads of them came over to the funeral in London from both dutch clubs, the respect some [old school] fans show each other at times is amazing.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 12, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			Gordon, Gordon, Gordon, he's not, we don't want him, ignore the pish on this thread

Click to expand...

Good.......cos we want to keep him 


Feel sorry for Martinez today though, seems a genuinely nice guy.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 12, 2016)

drive4show said:



			Good.......cos we want to keep him 


Feel sorry for Martinez today though, seems a genuinely nice guy.
		
Click to expand...

Never doubted his persona and his philosophy is spot on, in an ideal world, sadly it's a brutal job.


----------



## sawtooth (May 12, 2016)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I feel as though I should apologise at this stage. I had to check back but on page one, yes page one, I did state I thought that Wenger was unlikely to leave this year but I  would welcome Koeman at Everton. That was it, no rumour, no paper talk. He's a good manager. Relax Saints fans.
		
Click to expand...

Koeman was never going to Arsenal this year but he will takeover when Wengers contract is up in 2017.

With all due respect to Everton I cannot see Koeman leaving Soton to go there. There just wouldn't be enough for him to give up what he already has at Soton IMO.


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 12, 2016)

Fish said:



			Not really but when I couldn't go to the Bridge for various reasons I would go to Brentford, it was the same distance for me from West Hampstead so a few of us would meet up, we could then lend our support to them if they were playing against them scabby hoops :smirk: 

We've never really had a "little brother" type club that we've associated ourselves with, if anything we were closer to some clubs abroad, especially a couple of dutch ones who frequent a kind of "exchange" visit now & then, I've been over to a couple of Ajax Vs Feyenoord matches, unfortunately a close mate I used to go over with who's my age lost his fight with a serious illness recently and loads of them came over to the funeral in London from both dutch clubs, the respect some [old school] fans show each other at times is amazing.
		
Click to expand...

I knew of the dutch connection, born out of a mutual love of tulips, I guess?

Did the dutch get on ok, whilst there, although can understand it not being the right place to settle old scores.


----------



## Fish (May 13, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			I knew of the dutch connection, born out of a mutual love of tulips, I guess?

Did the dutch get on ok, whilst there, although can understand it not being the right place to settle old scores.
		
Click to expand...

Impeccable, even as and after the the drinks were flowing, we even had Cardiff/Swansea come up along with Millwall, he was very well respected and liked by everyone and everyone respected the occasion, even late at night and into the early hours when we all moved on to pubs & clubs in the West End.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 13, 2016)

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/football/2016/05/12/everton-make-ronald-koeman-their-prime-target/

Certainly a big transfer kitty to buy players would be tempting 

Also been rumblings of Wenger getting an extension of a couple years ( being denied ) 

It could be something that tempts Koeman


----------



## Papas1982 (May 13, 2016)

Forster, Diyjk and Prowse sign extentions. More to follow and kpeman says no to leaving. All in his latest conference. 

He won't even have a chat with Everton imo. It's not like we have no cash.


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 13, 2016)

Fish said:



			Impeccable, even as and after the the drinks were flowing, we even had Cardiff/Swansea come up along with Millwall, he was very well respected and liked by everyone and everyone respected the occasion, even late at night and into the early hours when we all moved on to pubs & clubs in the West End.
		
Click to expand...

Its mad the things that happen.

Years ago a load of Liverpool's boys had a charity night or something for one lads family. They invited a locally famous copper called Blackbeard who was legendary on the old Anfield road. Loads of the lads had been whacked by him over the years, and even though he was in a wheelchair, he came along.


----------



## sawtooth (May 14, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



http://www.telegraph.co.uk/football/2016/05/12/everton-make-ronald-koeman-their-prime-target/

Certainly a big transfer kitty to buy players would be tempting 

Also been rumblings of Wenger getting an extension of a couple years ( being denied ) 

It could be something that tempts Koeman
		
Click to expand...

Not for me, I cant see Koeman looking to join Everton at this point and I think Wenger will move on after his contact expires next year.


----------



## freddielong (May 14, 2016)

sawtooth said:



			Not for me, I cant see Koeman looking to join Everton at this point and I think Wenger will move on after his contact expires next year.
		
Click to expand...

I have heard that Wenger has already signed an extension it will be announced March April 2017, same terms, 2 years and it will be his last as manager of the club, he will retire but will be given an ambassadorial role for the club.


----------



## sawtooth (May 14, 2016)

freddielong said:



			I have heard that Wenger has already signed an extension it will be announced March April 2017, same terms, 2 years and it will be his last as manager of the club, he will retire but will be given an ambassadorial role for the club.
		
Click to expand...

I hope you're right but a mate told me that he was chatting to an ex-pro and he told him Koeman was as good as done in 12 months.

Although Wenger said himself that it depends on how well the season goes next year. Wouldn't make sense to have signed a deal now and then to announce it towards the end of next season.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 3, 2016)

Koeman talking to Everton about the managers job it seems


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 3, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Koeman talking to Everton about the managers job it seems
		
Click to expand...

It's OK Phil, it would be a step down and no chance he'd join a small club like us.......apparently&#128515;


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 3, 2016)

I don't rememeber anyone calling you a small club. But think there was a fair point raised to show that currently you're not a step forward. 

Will be gutted if he leaves, but if you're gonna double his wages and give him 100m's to spend. We won't compete with that.


----------



## sawtooth (Jun 3, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Koeman talking to Everton about the managers job it seems
		
Click to expand...

If he goes there then I can cross off no.1 on whats going to happen next Summer.

1. Koeman to Arsenal
2. Wenger to extend contract beyond 2017
3. Simeone to Arsenal


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 3, 2016)

Papas1982 said:



			I don't rememeber anyone calling you a small club. But think there was a fair point raised to show that currently you're not a step forward. 

Will be gutted if he leaves, but if you're gonna double his wages and give him 100m's to spend. We won't compete with that.
		
Click to expand...

Check out Stu_C and Liverbirdie, it's just banter matey not aimed at you&#128515;


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 3, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			Check out Stu_C and Liverbirdie, it's just banter matey not aimed at you&#128515;
		
Click to expand...

Ah, the cup team were giving you stick lol. 

I'll take de boer as a replacement. He's touted himself for you this summer so will have a point to prove.....


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 14, 2016)

sawtooth said:



			Word on the street is that Koeman will join Arsenal in 12 months time.

Not a bad shout if that turns out to be true.
		
Click to expand...

Was it Sesame Street?  :rofl:


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 14, 2016)

SaintHacker said:



			Sideways move? Have you even looked at the league table this season?:rofl:

My personal opinion is the Koeman is going nowhere for a while, we've just had Van Dijk sign a new 6 year contract and are hoping Wanyama will sign an extension this summer. Rumour round here is that RK is being offered an improved contract with a big guaranteed summer war chest
		
Click to expand...

Shouldn't listen to rumours &#128515;


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 14, 2016)

How many days have you been waiting to unleash that one? Ha ha.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 14, 2016)

Papas1982 said:



			I think the clubs are pretty equal in comparison tbf. Think other than Lukaku you've spent nothing over Â£15 or so. Just like us. Not entirely sure how you'd sell the upward curve your on when you've finished bottom half and we've maybe got Europe? I agree your new owners could have a bearing. But I think they'd need to offer some pretty big carrots to tempt him in a years time. 

Koeman wont leave this season. He's said he'll discuss a contract in summer. Which I don't think he'll sign. But he point blank refused the Holland job as said he's doesn't break contracts. Now if bar a came along maybe he'd change his mind.
		
Click to expand...

He lied, he's a Judas ðŸ˜ƒ


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 14, 2016)

Tongo said:



			Yeah, I'm finding the chat about Everton amusing. Another club who thinks they are bigger than they really are. Times have changed, clubs have been overtaken in the pecking order.
		
Click to expand...

Looks like there's still a pecking order &#128515;


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 14, 2016)

Will it be cream or custard with all this humble pie?  &#128515;


----------



## sawtooth (Jun 14, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			Was it Sesame Street?  :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Might still happen who knows, he's just broke one contract who is to say that it wont happen again with Everton? 

I guess we're just going to have to wait 12 months to see what happens.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 14, 2016)

I rest my case  :whoo:


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jun 14, 2016)

your just glad Moysie didn't return!!!


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 14, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



View attachment 19746


I rest my case  :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Still not seen anyone say we're bigger than you. Think you've spent too long living in your neighbours shadow that you need to use any excuse to crow a little. 

Still, it'll be fun seeing all you fans complain at the lack of loyalty when you better (only decent players) leave......


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 14, 2016)

pbrown7582 said:



			your just glad Moysie didn't return!!!
		
Click to expand...


Yup, never go back. Good manager for someone else though.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 14, 2016)

Papas1982 said:



			Still not seen anyone say we're bigger than you. Think you've spent too long living in your neighbours shadow that you need to use any excuse to crow a little. 

Still, it'll be fun seeing all you fans complain at the lack of loyalty when you better (only decent players) leave......
		
Click to expand...

Bitter much ? :rofl:


----------



## User62651 (Jun 14, 2016)

Sideways move for Koeman imo, Everton are top 8 just like Southampton.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 14, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			Bitter much ? :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Tbf, if ever a fan will recognise being bitter...........


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 14, 2016)

maxfli65 said:



			Sideways move for Koeman imo, Everton are top 8 just like Southampton.
		
Click to expand...

At this current time you're probably correct, but let's enjoy the ride, however long it lasts&#128515;


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 14, 2016)

Papas1982 said:



			Tbf, if ever a fan will recognise being bitter...........
		
Click to expand...

Good answer&#128540;


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 14, 2016)

Papas1982 said:



			Still not seen anyone say we're bigger than you. Think you've spent too long living in your neighbours shadow that you need to use any excuse to crow a little. 

Still, it'll be fun seeing all you fans complain at the lack of loyalty when you better (only decent players) leave......
		
Click to expand...


MMMMiiiiaaaaaooooowwwww


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 14, 2016)

Rather like Southampton, if our decent players decide to go we squeeze the pips and get an over the top fee for them. If someone wants to pay that then it would be silly to turn them down. As long as the money gets re-invested, it tends to, then I am happy to sell players on that don't want to be there.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 14, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			MMMMiiiiaaaaaooooowwwww 

Click to expand...


Its been a bad day lol


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 14, 2016)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Rather like Southampton, if our decent players decide to go we squeeze the pips and get an over the top fee for them. If someone wants to pay that then it would be silly to turn them down. As long as the money gets re-invested, it tends to, then I am happy to sell players on that don't want to be there.
		
Click to expand...

Devils advocate, Will you not be a bit more disappointed if they leave this season? New chairmen promising this and that? If you sell all your stars, will that not send the wrong message to potential new signings and a manager about your prospects?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 14, 2016)

I'd like Stones, Barkley and Lukaku all to stay. I think Barkley definitely will, Lukaku is angling for a move and Stones will go if we get the really silly offer people are talking about. If they stay that is a strong spine and one you can build around. Ideal.

None are irreplacable though. I think Barkley is the best of the lot and offers something no other English player does although he needs looking after and developing. Stones is a class act but ultimately if we took half of his money and bought Van Dijk from you boys I would say that was good business, not impossible either. Lukaku gives us goals so clearly that would be a loss but if he wants off then he could be disruptive and I would then rather he went and we re-invested in an equivalent player, hard but not impossible if we have the money.

We can lose one, perhaps two but not all three of those. Accounting for the money one or two of those could bring in that would give Koeman a whopping war chest on top of that already promised to him. Enough to bring in a number of very, very good players. He may see the sale of one or two of those assets as his way of building the team how he wants, without restrictions.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 14, 2016)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I'd like Stones, Barkley and Lukaku all to stay. I think Barkley definitely will, Lukaku is angling for a move and Stones will go if we get the really silly offer people are talking about. If they stay that is a strong spine and one you can build around. Ideal.

None are irreplacable though. I think Barkley is the best of the lot and offers something no other English player does although he needs looking after and developing. Stones is a class act but ultimately if we took half of his money and bought Van Dijk from you boys I would say that was good business, not impossible either. Lukaku gives us goals so clearly that would be a loss but if he wants off then he could be disruptive and I would then rather he went and we re-invested in an equivalent player, hard but not impossible if we have the money.

We can lose one, perhaps two but not all three of those. Accounting for the money one or two of those could bring in that would give Koeman a whopping war chest on top of that already promised to him. Enough to bring in a number of very, very good players. He may see the sale of one or two of those assets as his way of building the team how he wants, without restrictions.
		
Click to expand...

All fair points. Abnd our players do appear to like moving to merseyside. I'm hoping, Big virgil is tied down pretty tight having had a pay rise 6months into his first season!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 14, 2016)

As we all know, a new and long contract just means you get a bigger transfer fee. It protects the selling club but offers no guarantee. It also means a bigger "loyalty" bonus for the player when he gets sold. Laughable that one.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 14, 2016)

Lord Tyrion said:



			As we all know, a new and long contract just means you get a bigger transfer fee. It protects the selling club but offers no guarantee. It also means a bigger "loyalty" bonus for the player when he gets sold. Laughable that one.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed, will be ridiculous if he goes lol


----------



## SaintHacker (Jun 14, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			Will it be cream or custard with all this humble pie?  &#128515;
		
Click to expand...

Guess we'll find out at the end of the season...


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 14, 2016)

If Lukaku carries on playing like he did in the back end of the season & last night he'll be going no where.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 14, 2016)

pbrown7582 said:



			your just glad Moysie didn't return!!!
		
Click to expand...

I'm gutted he never, I think Koeman will deliver them a trophy in the next 3 seasons.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 14, 2016)

Papas1982 said:



			Still not seen anyone say we're bigger than you. *Think you've spent too long living in your neighbours shadow that you need to use any excuse to crow a little. *

Still, it'll be fun seeing all you fans complain at the lack of loyalty when you better (only decent players) leave......
		
Click to expand...

:clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 14, 2016)

SaintHacker said:



			Guess we'll find out at the end of the season...
		
Click to expand...

That comment is aimed at the posts and posters on here and no reflection on Soton or next season.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 14, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			I'm gutted he never, I think Koeman will deliver them a trophy in the next *2 seasons*.
		
Click to expand...

Edit.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 14, 2016)

Papas1982 said:



			Edit.
		
Click to expand...

Do you not think he'll be there in 3yrs time?


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 14, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			Do you not think he'll be there in 3yrs time?
		
Click to expand...

I thought he'd be at st Mary's for 3 lo


----------



## User62651 (Jun 15, 2016)

Will everton take Pelle, follows Koeman wherever he goes? Value could rise if he has a good Euros (so far so good) and Southampton seem to be a selling club (but a good recruiting club).


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jun 15, 2016)

maxfli65 said:



			Will everton take Pelle, follows Koeman wherever he goes? Value could rise if he has a good Euros (so far so good) and Southampton seem to be a selling club (but a good recruiting club).
		
Click to expand...

All the rumours point to him going back to Italy so I really don't know. At present we could afford to lose him with Long playing well and Austin ready to come in. If he does go though I would expect the new manager to bring a replacement in to keep the squad strength. 

Anyone heard any good rumours on who will replace Koeman? Seems De Boer is still favourite.


----------



## User62651 (Jun 15, 2016)

drive4show said:



			All the rumours point to him going back to Italy so I really don't know. At present we could afford to lose him with Long playing well and Austin ready to come in. If he does go though I would expect the new manager to bring a replacement in to keep the squad strength. 

Anyone heard any good rumours on who will replace Koeman? Seems De Boer is still favourite.
		
Click to expand...

Think you could consider giving Paul Lambert a run, many thought he was poor at Villa until others had a go, time at Norwich shows he's a decent manager imo, don't know why he opted to leave Blackburn though. Bet Neil Lennon wishes he'd held out on joining Hibs, would've been knocking on the door at St Mary's.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jun 15, 2016)

maxfli65 said:



			Think you could consider giving Paul Lambert a run, many thought he was poor at Villa until others had a go, time at Norwich shows he's a decent manager imo, don't know why he opted to leave Blackburn though. Bet Neil Lennon wishes he'd held out on joining Hibs, would've been knocking on the door at St Mary's.
		
Click to expand...

I actually can't stand Lennon with a passion so I'm glad he is now out the picture.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 15, 2016)

Lambert left Blackburn because the owners are not good for the club and until they leave it will remain in trouble. Google Venky and Blackburn if you want the details. If a manager stays at a basket case club then their reputation gets dragged down with it. Better to get out and look for another job and keep your reputation in tact.


----------

